# Flaws in our favorite games



## AlexX (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's something new. We all have games we love, which we can play time and again and still enjoy because they are either high-quality, or simply cater to your personal tastes in some way. However, we all know that no game is perfect, so this topic is dedicated to finding the few flaws that prevent our favorite games from being so much more. Nitpicking is fully allowed and completely encouraged. Here's a few of mine:

Ocarina of Time:
One of the most legendary Zelda games to ever exist. This game is most definitely top-notch, and will be remembered from generation to generation. However, even it has its flaws...

-Cutscenes cannot be skipped
Very annoying when you've seen them so many times and simply wish to play the game.

-Rips off the formula from ALttP
Sadly, most Zelda games suffer from this... OoT is a great game, but it doesn't really try anything special. It takes no risks and pushes no envelopes really, and while it's indeed a successful formula, it would have been nice if it had tried something different.

-Playing songs is a gimmick
En, it didn't bother me, but apparently it's something unavoidable. Anything unneccissary  (such as, in this case, a certain combination of buttons) to do something (in this case, play as song) that could have been more easily done by allowing the player to just select the option to perform it off a menu screen constitutes a gimmick and is therefore a strike against the game.

Portal:
Yeah, it's awesome, but not perfect.

-Jumping mechanic is weird
This one might be just me, though... But it did seem that way.

-Ending is boring
Why does everyone keep saying the ending is awesome? Yeah, the credits song is worthy of its legendary status, but that's the credits. The ending itself is just that you're outside... That's all. Oh, and apparently GlaDOS is still alive... Yeah...

-Lacking replay value
Speaks for itself.

-Too short
I don't care that people keep saying it's a good length. If that excuse doesn't work for other games like Luigi's Mansion, Portal doesn't get any special treatment.

Super Mario 64:
The OoT of the Mario fandom, basically. Every Mario game to come after is inevitably compared to it.

-Too easy
I don't see why people say Mario Galaxy is so much easier... I find them about the same difficulty, which is not very. The DS version is said to be even easier, but I think it evens out since while you can go after stars with a character that makes it easier, you can also go after the star with an inferior one to make it harder.

-Annoying camera
One of the first 3D platformers comes with one of the most legendary problems of 3D platformers, even to this day. Cute how they explained how the camera worked, though. It gives us someone to blame.

Super Robot Teisen:
Anyone who's anyone knows I love strategy and giant robots. Therefore, a combination of the two can only be a good thing for me, however...

-Can't skip dialogue
And it gets pretty freakin' long, too.

Phoenix Wright Series:
If well-written I can enjoy a good text-based game. However, even they have their flaws...

-Game logic vs your logic
As with just about all text-based games, there are times where you can see where the game is trying to go, but not the way it wants you to get there (especially since they generally go for the most long-winded way).

Pokemon Diamond:
In my opinion the best installment yet. There's just one little problem I have with it...

-Battle times
Long loading times and battle scenes for this game make it take much longer than it really should.  This isn't a Final Fantasy game, the attacks don't have to be super-overkill graphically.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 29, 2008)

Ugh. I want to hit you in the face with a bat.
Now, its my turn!

SF3:3rd Strike:
Sick of invincible bosses - you could just up the difficulty on a balanced character. He doesn't need to have that retarded come-back-from-the-dead super + a super that instantly kicks you ass.

Ikaruga:
No infinite lives right from the beginning. In every version you have to earn them. You could just have a full version of the game with infinite lives just so people could see how ridiculous it gets.

Dungeons and Dragons: SOM:
NO BARD. GODDAMMIT.

Project Justice:
Removal of Rival Schools simulation game. It was kind of interesting to have your newly made character have to go through school and interact with every character in the Rival Schools world. You have to do martial arts practice with Hayato, pass written exams with Kyoko, etc. Plus, Rival Schools 2 had the addition of silly dance games, track and field competitions, soccer practice, volleyball, and home-run derbies (and physical therapy tests with Kyoko).
More than anything else, why did you replace this with a game of Life? Seriously. And you have to play like all the way through to get a character. That's awful. Whereas in Rival Schools your character picked up traits from people they hung out with depending on where you went that day, this one gave you traits and powers from random squares you landed on. It was a little easier to figure out in the sim than the board game, so you could develop a character instead of playing a random character generator. Plus, all the random extras in Rival Schools 2 made me feel like there was a lot more to the game (which there was), but in PJ there's hardly anything unlockable.

Soul Calibur IV:
These dodos are bullshit. Don't put them in the game if I can't a) use them like an Arch Rivals style weapon or b) fall on them, smashing them horribly.

Indigo Prophecy (not a favorite, but...):
All you had to do was remove the wacky cult bullshit, and left it a detective story with a guy who has amnesia, and this game would've been amazing. The idea of the player doing well as sabotaging him/herself is awesome.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 29, 2008)

LBP: Jumping coordination was sometimes off the beat of the pressing.

The Force Unleashed: There was honestly little Force to be unleashed.

Ratchet Clank Future games: The butt slam I have heard about that was available on the PS2 versions till GC. I would really like to see that on the PS3 version.

Ratchet and Clank Portable: Where's the humor?


----------



## Kajet (Dec 29, 2008)

UT2004: Wasted more than enough time playing this game but... Headshots aren't as common as in UT'99, bad sniping scopes & the sniper rifle's cloud after shooting is irritating.

PSO: (red box) Rare items are TOO rare, even then there's very little chance that red boxes contain a rare item you DON'T already have. And the jump from Very hard to Ultimate difficulty is a real bitch.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 29, 2008)

Most recently


Fallout 3:
Not being able to continue after the ending + the ending itself. It's like the NWN2 ending(s), only shorter and less awesome

Far Cry 2:
Those fucking respawning guard posts. I end up just driving past half of them, what's the point in clearing out 4/5 guys when they're all back an hour later? Also the AI when it comes to sneaking + silenced weapons is annoying. Somehow if you miss with a silenced weapon they instantly know where you are. Bloody cheating noobs.


----------



## Xenmasterqwerty (Dec 29, 2008)

This thread sounds fun.

Unreal Tournament 3: spastic, hax0r bots; too few maps; Necris vehicles neglected

System Shock 2: Graphics are bad, even for 1999; difficulty curve could be better: somewhat hard in the beginning due to few skills and broken weapons, low ammo. Later on you can plow through anything. Ending is anti-climactic. 

Half-Life 2: astronomical expectations left me slightly disappointed; too linear; weapons not very diverse; team mate AI is hurr durr...


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 29, 2008)

LizardKing said:
			
		

> Fallout 3:
> Not being able to continue after the ending + the ending itself. It's like the NWN2 ending(s), only shorter and less awesome


Yes, FUCK YES.



			
				LizardKing said:
			
		

> Far Cry 2:
> Those fucking respawning guard posts. I end up just driving past half of them, what's the point in clearing out 4/5 guys when they're all back an hour later? Also the AI when it comes to sneaking + silenced weapons is annoying. Somehow if you miss with a silenced weapon they instantly know where you are. Bloody cheating noobs.


Well, actually that's realistic when you think about it.
If you've ever fired a suppressed weapon, seen one fired, or watched one fired, even non-suppressed, you'd know the impact sound is damn loud enough to alert people, and it's very unique.

Also, when you think about it, a outpost goes out, no more contact, you're going to send reinforcements to take over, and if you notice the games time isn't 1:1 scale, so what's a few minutes to hours for you is several hours to the AI and game time.


I'd like to add onto the Far Cry 2, the end; just like Fallout 3 you can't con-fucking-tinue.

Spore: They went so far, so large, but they could of made it better, more larger, minds could of been blown.


Any FPS, they never have enough weapons.


----------



## Xenmasterqwerty (Dec 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Any FPS, they never have enough weapons.



Exactly!


----------



## Attaman (Dec 29, 2008)

Sonic series:  No attempt at canon.  "I can survive orbital re-entry and the vacuum of space, but half a minute in water kills me."

Brave Fencer Musashi:  Points where you need nigh-exact jumps.  Poison is too much a pain to deal with at times.

Baldur's Gate II:  The whole first chapter.

Morrowind:  Cannot join Dagoth Ur.  In the end, it doesn't really matter what you do outside the main quest.

Megaman Legends series:  Megaman goes to girly voice for the second [I thought boys had their voices drop during puberty?] and the fact that they still haven't made #3.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 29, 2008)

Attaman said:


> Baldur's Gate II:  The whole first chapter.



I fucking hate how they like, ruined the story of one, at least for me, in one it was YOU that did it all, not all three of you, and in two they make it seam like it was the three of you! FUCK >:c


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Kajet said:


> PSO: (red box) Rare items are TOO rare, even then there's very little chance that red boxes contain a rare item you DON'T already have. And the jump from Very hard to Ultimate difficulty is a real bitch.



If you turned the date to a holiday on your gamecube special items would show up  like crazy. I know what you mean on the from very hard to ultimate thing, I'm at level 130 and I still have trouble.

Crystalis: only 2 flaws in this game.

1. mimics Zelda just a little bit.
2. it's a very old game, but I guess that's a good thing. You really know a game was good when hoards of retards don't remake it to death.


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 29, 2008)

Really, any game that doesn't have the ability to save to different 'save slots', and instead you're just playing only one save file. I've had games where I wanted to do something different on a branch path that I couldn't go back on (You know, like one of those THE CHOICE IS YOURS AND YOURS ALONE things) and I couldn't. 

That mostly applies to consoles, though. I've rarely seen a PC game that doesn't let you make save states.



NewfDraggie said:


> I'd like to add onto the Far Cry 2, the end; just like Fallout 3 you can't con-fucking-tinue.
> 
> Any FPS, they never have enough weapons.



Oh man, agreed. Entirely, 100%, complete, totally agreed. On all points!

But then again, considering a FPS, how much is enough, really?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Dead Space - They needed more zero gravity room fights and they could've made the flame thrower way better. The flame thrower was a complete waste of money and the only reason why you would get it is for the achievements(360)/ trophys(ps3).


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 29, 2008)

Odin sphere: Too damn hard, repetitive and the voice acting CAN kinda suck at times.

Grim fandango: hard to find, not much after you beat it the first time.

Bully: Not much to do...

Fallout 3: Can get old after a while and easy.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

7th saga: Very good game but flawed nonetheless.

1. the first boss takes too much strategy for a first boss.
2. when you traval back in time near the end it goes from hard to intense and is near impossible to level up unless you power leveled before you went.
3. one on one fights with the other playable characters is just way too hard and if you lose they take all your runes and become 100 times harder to beat.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 29, 2008)

Vontagon said:


> Oh man, agreed. Entirely, 100%, complete, totally agreed. On all points!
> 
> But then again, considering a FPS, how much is enough, really?


Every gun in existence, and some fictional ones.


----------



## Rayne (Dec 30, 2008)

Homeworld 2: raping my good ol' Homeworld lore with the End Times and death of the Bentusi crap. :/



NewfDraggie said:


> Every gun in existence, and some fictional ones.



Same also applies to melee weapons and explosives. :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 30, 2008)

Tales of the Abyss:

-There is a sizable portion of the game in which nothing really happens. You're just running around changing the world one continent at a time while the villains are apparently picking their noses. 

-Natalia does kind of have an annoying battle cry.


Tales of Vesperia:

-There was no "Definitive villain", more or less four villains, one of which should have deserved his own arc. Duke was probably the only one who had any build-up at all. 

-It can be a fair deal harder than Abyss, I think I got spoiled there with how Nebilim and Van were the only hard bosses.



Pokemon G/S/C

-Kanto trainers are a joke even if it was cool to explore all those old areas.

-The difficulty is still a joke compared to all the other pokemon games. You can solo the game with a Feraligatr. But this is actually kind of why I liked it, it was good for beginners even if they could get a little spoiled.


Valkyrie profile:

-The character balance really sucks. The only good archers are Valkyrie with a bow (for most of the game) and Janus. once you get a Crimson weapon for Argngrim, or those two crimson spears, Aelia and Lawfer just disgustingly outclass everyone else. Mystina's supposed to be pretty good but I dunno....

-The game's really meant to be played with Auto Item and Guts. Without those two skills, it's incredibly hard.

-And did I mention that swords start ridiculously outclassing everything in the SEraphic Gate?


Final Fantasy IX:

-This is in fact, many RPGs that have this problem. (I hope it goes away) But characters that are not participating in battle don't gain experience...yes yes I know, this makes sense. But keep in mind that they often require you to use one character, and they may not be in your "A team". (which for me is almost always Zidane, Dagger, STeiner, and Eiko) 

BUT why specifically is this annoying in Final Fantasy IX? Because Final Fantasy IX happens to remove characters by plot purposes, as well as make you use ZIdane for roughly 90% of the game (Including the Desert Palace, the start of Disc 2, and the final boss) meaning he's gonna be the furthest ahead of anyone. In my recent file, everyone's late 50s but Zidane is easily low 60s. 

And of course, meanwhile you have Freya, who, for quite awhile, is unusable...and by the time you get her back, she's so far below everyone else I just thought "why bother?"


----------



## Sol (Dec 30, 2008)

Final Fantasy XII:
The main villain

Flyff:
The developers

Mother series:
No sidequests or extras


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

PSO:
Theres a single Rare weapon you may never have but can see it


----------



## Jahd (Dec 30, 2008)

Valkyrie Profile: Hyper obscure ending conditions: Seriously, getting the best ending requires a sequence of events executed in a manner that would be impossible to stumble on. Without specifically knowing what to do in advance, you would NEVER get the 'best' ending.

FF Tactics: Gameplay balance is skewed: The difficulty is very inconsistant. Certain battles (Execution site, Weigraf, Death city) are very VERY difficult, and even may even pidgeonhole you by offerring a chance to save just before the offending battle. Other aspects (Orlandu, Chantage, Calculators) seem rediculously overpowered, letting you waltz through battle with laughable ease.

FF VII, X, XII and more: Generic characters: Using systems that give an illusion of customization, all characters late game are essentially reduced to being almost exactly the same. Appearances aside, party selection becomes a moot point.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well, actually that's realistic when you think about it.
> If you've ever fired a suppressed weapon, seen one fired, or watched one fired, even non-suppressed, you'd know the impact sound is damn loud enough to alert people, and it's very unique.



But if someone fired a single shot on a dark night at 30m away surrounded by various people talking and radios and shit, pretty sure you wouldn't instantly start firing at the exact spot. If you manage to actually kill them, no one else seems to notice, so it can't be that loud -.-



NewfDraggie said:


> Also, when you think about it, a outpost goes out, no more contact, you're going to send reinforcements to take over, and if you notice the games time isn't 1:1 scale, so what's a few minutes to hours for you is several hours to the AI and game time.



I mean 1 hour game time, at most. All I do is drive past, get a mission, drive back, and bam they've respawned.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 30, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Ikaruga:
> No infinite lives right from the beginning.


_There's a reason for that_.



			
				Vontagon said:
			
		

> Really, any game that doesn't have the ability to save to different 'save slots', and instead you're just playing only one save file.


Cave Story is, quite unfortunately, guilty of that.  IT'S A PC GAME DAMMIT!

Mine....

Landstalker
- Horribly little variety in enemy tactics (including most bosses).

Kingdom Hearts 2
- No L1+L2+R1+R2+Select+Start soft-reset feature?

Okami (Wii version only)
- Painting controls don't take into account the tilt of the Wii remote.  E.g., tilt the Wii Remote 45Âº sideways and try painting, your glyphs will be tilted by the opposite 45Âº.
- Ammy's dodging move should have supported an analog stick + nunchuk shake, not just a nunchuk shake by itself.
- I hear they couldn't include the original ending credits.

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
- No lefty mode?


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

LizardKing said:
			
		

> But if someone fired a single shot on a dark night at 30m away surrounded by various people talking and radios and shit, pretty sure you wouldn't instantly start firing at the exact spot. If you manage to actually kill them, no one else seems to notice, so it can't be that loud -.-


You'd be surprised how loud a suppressed weapon still is, usually.
Now, I will admit they shouldn't know where you are, but they should know you're shooting at them.
In my game they take cover and shoot blindly in all directions, the more shots I fire (suppressed or not) they closer they figure out where I'm too, I don't know why people keep saying the AI is bad, but on my game it's some of the BEST AI I've ever seen...maybe it's a bug in favor to me.



			
				LizardKing said:
			
		

> I mean 1 hour game time, at most. All I do is drive past, get a mission, drive back, and bam they've respawned.


Yeah, I'll agree it's a bit annoying. The Engine is amazing, once they release the SDK maybe someone will make a totally new game.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 30, 2008)

Stratadrake: I'm a lefty, and I had no problem playing Twilight Princess.

Marvel: Ultimate Alliance (Wii): The nunchuck has to be held just right or the camera goes nuts and starts doing nonstop 360Âºs.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 30, 2008)

Kind of neat how the games getting mentioned for this are considerably different from the other forum I posted this topic in, though there's a few gems from there worth quoting here (even if I haven't played the game they're about). Example:



			
				someone at another forum said:
			
		

> Ogrebattle 64:
> 
> -WALK FASTER DAMMIT


----------



## Jelly (Dec 30, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> _There's a reason for that_.


Needless extension of gimmick-y bullshitty game?
Or sense of achievement for mediocre people?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 30, 2008)

Jahd said:


> Valkyrie Profile: Hyper obscure ending conditions: Seriously, getting the best ending requires a sequence of events executed in a manner that would be impossible to stumble on. Without specifically knowing what to do in advance, you would NEVER get the 'best' ending.
> 
> FF Tactics: Gameplay balance is skewed: The difficulty is very inconsistant. Certain battles (Execution site, Weigraf, Death city) are very VERY difficult, and even may even pidgeonhole you by offerring a chance to save just before the offending battle. Other aspects (Orlandu, Chantage, Calculators) seem rediculously overpowered, letting you waltz through battle with laughable ease.
> 
> FF VII, X, XII and more: Generic characters: Using systems that give an illusion of customization, all characters late game are essentially reduced to being almost exactly the same. Appearances aside, party selection becomes a moot point.




I forgot to mention all of those. Especially the first two. 


Tactics Ogre:
-Levels make a huge difference. If you're a little weaker than the enemies, they can just surround you and take out 75-100% of your health with just a few attacks. 
-Even at level 50 the final boss can hurt your party pretty badly, except there's still always the little trick of just killing his minions and then he never actually touches you while you pummel him into submission with ranged attacks and specials like Fudo.
-And of course, who can forget...saving Seleye from Oz....IT IS IMPOSSIBLE!!!

Fire Emblem:
-MANY missables, and the method for recruiting some characters borders on "Secret". For example, Fire Emblem. In order to recruit Canas, the only dark magic user in the game period, you must unlock a gaiden. While it's easy to unlock once you know it, if you do not have GameFAQs handy, chances are you may possibly miss it. Meaning you not only missed the gaiden, but you also missed the ONLY dark magic user in the game. Not to mention, in order to recruit some characters, you have to bring their friends or reach a specific spot in time before the Bandits destroy it, and it can get very annoying, especially if you have to use a weak character like Matthew who can't take hits to recruit someone. Recruiting Guy can sometimes result in you getting OH KOed. And there is no way to go back and get them, like Tales of and Tactics Ogre allow you to do at least. Or even Shining Force 2, to some extent.
And of course, Final Chapter: light. That chapter is really hard, and the final boss is actually one of the hardest ones ever. While honestly, it's better than just surrounding and gang-raping the final boss of Sacred Stones, you practically just have to have Athos stand there and have him counter with Aureola, and then have Lyndis, Hector, or Eliwood move in for the kill.
-ELIWOOD IS SOOOOOOOOO WEAK! >:0 
-The random number generators can sometimes give a unit you only want to temporarily use big stats while screwing over someone. Sure while I have been blessed with Nino and Lyndis almost every time, in my recent playthrough Raven was absolutely SCREWED and was swinging his sword around like a limp noodle. He was level 20/20, and yet he still had less strength than a pre-promotion-level Raven and was therefore swinging his sword around like a limp noodle.
-AND DID I MENTION ELIWOOD?!?


Hover!
-luck seems to be a big factor in the game. Sometimes you get lucky and the flags are right here, and other times you're unlucky and only have but one blue flag left to capture and then all of a sudden the drones capture ALL of your flags in a few seconds.


The World Ends With You:
-A majority of the pins are worthless. And do the "Scratch the enemy to...." pins EVER work? least you can just get lightning rook and easily pwn combos.


Final FAntasy Tactics A2:
-The story really needed some work. I really liked the use of Vaan and Penelo as side characters, as well as the links it provides between all the Ivalice games. (cept maybe Vagrant story....) 
-Adelle.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 31, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Stratadrake: I'm a lefty, and I had no problem playing Twilight Princess.


Ditto here.  But... still....


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 31, 2008)

Just thought I'd copy and paste this from IRC, regarding Far Cry 2.

<LizardKing> Tried to shoot some guy 40m away with a dart rifle (which sounds like a cat farting when shot), but I missed and he turns around and starts shooting straight at me. In the grass. Behind a tree. Wearing camo.
<LizardKing> Plus they all seem to have these awesome glasses that lets you see through grass and leaves and shit
<LizardKing> While I can't see much else other than a bunch of green with bullets flying out

Also I timed the guard posts. Killed all 3, went to get a mission, came back about 2:30 (that's minutes) later, 3 more were there. FFS.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 31, 2008)

cod5: the whole game.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 2, 2009)

How can everybody overlook the most obvious flaw in one of the most anticipated games of all time?

_Super Smash Bros: Brawl_
- HOW COME THERE ARE NO POINT AND CLICK MENUS?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 2, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> cod5: the whole game.


Then how is this one of your favorite games?


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 2, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> How can everybody overlook the most obvious flaw in one of the most anticipated games of all time?
> 
> _Super Smash Bros: Brawl_
> - HOW COME THERE ARE NO POINT AND CLICK MENUS?


I'm more concerned over how they, for some inexplicable reason, removed the Fourside remix from EarthBound that was in Melee.  Sure, they have most (if not all) of the Melee songs, but why not Fourside?  That was an awesome song...

Also the lack of choosing whatever song you want for a particular stage.  For instance (here I go with EarthBound again), the song "Humoresque of a Little Dog" would've worked so much better in Onett than in New Pork City, considering that it's the Drug Store theme.  Part of it is my EB fanboyism talking, but I also think it would've made much more sense... ^^;


----------



## Skittle (Jan 2, 2009)

L4D:
Levels for versus) NEED MOAR!
Online play) Should require an IQ test.
Zombies) Should have more variety maybe.
AI) They are just so fuckin' hurrrrrrr half the time.

TF2:
Players) Should require IQ test
Chatting) Should boot anyone who fuckin' whines
Weapons) Glitch less, especially pyro. I was getting the fuckin' phantom flame like no tomorrow.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

Every online game: Should require a common SENSE test. I've seen people with high I.Qs that are dumber than rocks.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Every online game: Should require a common SENSE test. I've seen people with high I.Qs that are dumber than rocks.


I'd fail then. I lack common sense, at least in the real world anyway.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl: Online isn't as good as it should be. Custom Stages is restricted, it should have a lot more options. Melee stage choices could've been better. 3 StarFox characters. 5 StarFox games. 2 Fire Emblem characters. 11 Fire Emblem games. Skyworld exists, along with other horrible stages. Pit's voice. Advance Wars and Golden Sun needs more representation. Needs more original Final Smashes. Wolf, Toon Link, and Jigglypuff weren't really incorporated into Subspace Emissary. Metaknight. Could've had better song choices, not saying the current ones are bad.

Alright, I'm too lazy to think of more flaws for that...

Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn: Needs real support conversations. 

Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World: Lloyd's voice. Seriously. No anime cut-in thingies during Mystic Artes for returning characters. Returning characters should be able to be put in the first slot of your party. They also should be able to level up. 

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2: Needs a better main storyline.

Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask: Needs more interesting bosses. 2nd boss was good, though. Other bosses are kinda boring compared to other bosses in the series.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 2, 2009)

SSBB: No Japanese audio option. That's all I have for now.


----------



## Teco (Jan 2, 2009)

l4D :  Great game but Im afraid to play it for an extended amount of time.

For now, although they're working on it as DLC, only two of the level campaigns are playable.

The weapons they have now are pretty good and balanced and I'd like to see more but without disrupting that balance, maybe when they add more campaigns, if they do, have 'setting weapons', weapons you would find in that setting basically.

An improvement I'll quote from Yatzee of Zero Punctuation. 20 second respawn for zombies in versus could be alot better if you controlled a non boss zombie for the duration or something. Like letting you into spawn mode to get positioned for the last 10 seconds of the respawn time. 

I also think that in versus survivors should get more points to the overall score by killing zombies, eliminating the 'defeat boss zombie ambush then run like hell to the safehouse' method.  This makes survivors decide weather or not the health loss they'll most likely take or even lose of a survivor is worth the points and this'll make boss zombies make more planned attacks because if they just go out there just to get killed the survivors gain points. How epic would it be to take down that third tank and a horde of zombies to win by only acouple points at the end of a campaign?


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 2, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Then how is this one of your favorite games?


because its so bad its awesome.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 2, 2009)

Almost every FPS in existence: Lack of zoom on sniper rifles, I.E. there should be more than "normal" and "zoomed" magnifications, and the games where you hold the button longer to zoom in further need a way to change magnification without zooming out first.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I forgot to mention all of those. Especially the first two.
> 
> 
> Tactics Ogre:
> ...



I find fire emblem very challenging.. they did fix some flaws i was concerned with in sacred stones, like the whole world map thing.. i wouldve wanted that one in the 2 earlier gba games and the random battles and towers.. 

As for FFTA2.. it was great yeah, but... story!!! i find the story a bit shallow.. needs some work really.. and seriously, they should have at least made more main story quests.. 20 is like too little.. they should also put some after game story quest like in FFTA's judges quest and not just restart from the last save point before the final boss..


FFVII::

awesome game!!!! RED XIII rocks.. maybe just the graphics (wanting a remake real bad)... and an option to skip summon sequences.. "knights of the round" cast 12 times in a row takes too much time..


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I find fire emblem very challenging.. they did fix some flaws i was concerned with in sacred stones, like the whole world map thing.. i wouldve wanted that one in the 2 earlier gba games and the random battles and towers.


*NO.*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 2, 2009)

No More Heroes: 
-The City, so blocky and felt like an afterthought.
-Too short
-Minigames got really repetitive for cash.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> *NO.*



Clearly you have no idea on how much of a headache not having something like Bonus EXP or the Tower of Valni was, or just simply being able to purchase outside of combat.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Clearly you have no idea on how much of a headache not having something like Bonus EXP or the Tower of Valni was, or just simply being able to purchase outside of combat.


You see... there's these things in FE7... They're called arenas, have you heard of them?

As for purchasing outside of combat, I don't see why that would be necessary, as there are tons of shops throughout the games. I don't think I've ever had a problem with equipment.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

Lesse...arena abuse...so there's something wrong with forcing the players to pause battles constantly?

I say give us bonus EXP. it'll stop the Fire Emblem fans who hate change.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Lesse...arena abuse...so there's something wrong with forcing the players to pause battles constantly?
> 
> I say give us bonus EXP. it'll stop the Fire Emblem fans who hate change.


Who said you had to abuse it for it to be useful?
And yes, I agree, bonus EXP would've been better, and apparently IS believes this as well.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2009)

Believe me, in Fire Emblem, I'd have given up Ewan or Amelia for Bonus XP. Tower of Valni or not, leveling up the healers is a PAIN. The only reason I manage to get L'Arachel is because of the Hammerne+Teleport exploit.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 2, 2009)

The Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon-
- No online multiplayer

Sonic the Hedgehog (2006)-
- Kind of long loading times (But they're about as long as the ones in Smash Bros. Brawl, so they aren't that bad, imo.)
- Unnecessary loading times (THIS needs to be fixed, though.)
- Everything that involves playing as Silver (He looks and acts cool... Those are the only good things going for him. His VA sucks, and playing as him is horrible.)

Halo 3-
- Length of the campaign mode (You can easily finish it in less than a day.)

Oh, and yes, I enjoy Sonic '06. The 360 version, atleast. <3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 3, 2009)

Lukar said:


> The Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon-
> - No online multiplayer



That's not a flaw! That's a PRO! That means there's no rabid Spyro screaming fanboys running back and forth yelling "ZOMG HOW DO I MINE FOR FISH!" D:


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 3, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Almost every FPS in existence: Lack of zoom on sniper rifles, I.E. there should be more than "normal" and "zoomed" magnifications, and the games where you hold the button longer to zoom in further need a way to change magnification without zooming out first.


A related oversight (not a "flaw" per sÃ©), when using a sniper-rifle zoom, if you're scoping out a target at 100 meters and an enemy soldier pops up right in front of you, you can see the individual kevlar threads on his vest.  Any real photographer knows that if this happened in real life he would be horribly out of focus and you wouldn't see ANYTHING through the scope.


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Kingdom Hearts II*
1) Where's the difficulty? Playing it on Proud is equivalent to playing it on Easy in the first game. 
2) The intro with Roxas was way too long and boring, and added unnecessary character development for characters I didn't even like (*cough* Hayner, Pence, Olette *cough*).
3) Where the hell is my dodge roll?!
4) Terrible mapping for most of the worlds
5) (Unless you're playing FM+) No platforming


----------



## Icarus (Jan 3, 2009)

Pkmn Emerald: Why weren't you more like G/S/C? ): I wanted to go to both Jhoto and Kanto to fight stuff but noooooooooooo...  And I can't quit you because you have my new most favorite pokemons ever...  They made a First Gen remake, why not a Second Gen?

Dawn of War (all expansions):  No love for 'nids ;_; (and now I don't know if even my new comp can take DoW 2...)

Spore:  Die in a fire, I never want to see you again.  Ever.


----------



## xiath (Jan 3, 2009)

Legend of Zelda: Ocerina of Time.  The BEST game in the world IMO.  It is the only game I actually play anymore.

-The problem is that the whole story as you are young is made as one long ass tutorial which can not be switched off.  and that damn owl Kaepora (sp?).  GOD!!  that stupid bird is so annoying.  you normally can't skip his long talking and he is the ONLY character in the game that when he asks if you understood what he said that the one to continue through the rest of his talking is the second choice and not the first.  so if you are smashing the next button trying to make it go faster you normally hit no and that makes him repeat what he just said again...

-And those Damn cut scenes are stupid...  and you learn the same damn thing within 10 minutes at the begining of the game...

-And for new people.  The water temple is the equivelent of hell in that game due to you really having to pay attention and lots of trial and error.  It took me about 2 months to figure it out my first time.

other then those things.  it is an AMAZING game.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 3, 2009)

xiath said:


> ...and that damn owl Kaepora (sp?)....


Actually, characters who ask "did you hear all that?" is a tradition in the Zelda series.  It started with SNES Link to the Past.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 3, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Actually, characters who ask "did you hear all that?" is a tradition in the Zelda series.  It started with SNES Link to the Past.


Which is further proof that OoT abuses the same formula as LttP without really taking any risks.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

I LOVED Fallout 3, but the ending, just... ugh.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 3, 2009)

Actually... being asked "Do you understand all that?" is pretty freaking annoying in any game.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Actually... being asked "Do you understand all that?" is pretty freaking annoying in any game.



What about when they put no on the top instead of the bottom and because you're pressing A really fast you hit no and have to mash the button through the whole thing again. D:


----------



## Tabr (Jan 3, 2009)

Homeworld 2: The lack of formations, lack of more realism themed space backgrounds. Why is it always a blinding yellow/orange cloud we are fighting in, I can't see stars D:!

ST:Bridge commander: Needed a free roam mode or something, and moar ships.

Master of Orion III: Should have had more of its bugs fixed by its developers. Also needs a sequel


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 3, 2009)

Fallout 3, I'd say Bethesda is the largest flaw in that one. Granted the game's good, they just have some shitty-ass coders. Or some shitty-ass directors to release their games in such a buggy mess.


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 4, 2009)

Super Mario Galaxy - Buoy Base Galaxy having awesome music and yet, was only a two-star stage. And the final battle with Bowser, while sort of awesome and challenging, could have been so much more.

Otherwise, it's one of the best Mario games in years, and the best game for the Wii in my book.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jan 4, 2009)

Brave Fencer Musashi:
The graphic is crap
The voice acting tends to be terrible at certain key moments
There's really horrible hit detection

Chrono Trigger:
Turn-based combat
A little too easy

MVC2:
...It's a fighting game...
nope can't think of a thing.
.......Cable is a spam character..?


----------



## Lukar (Jan 4, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I LOVED Fallout 3, but the ending, just... ugh.



Which reminds me...

Resistance 2: Ending sucks. I don't mean "ZOMG BEST CHARACTER EVAR JUST DYED." I mean the ending _itself_ sucked ass.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 4, 2009)

xiath said:


> GOD!!  that stupid bird is so annoying.  you normally can't skip his long talking and he is the ONLY character in the game that when he asks if you understood what he said that the one to continue through the rest of his talking is the second choice and not the first.  so if you are smashing the next button trying to make it go faster you normally hit no and that makes him repeat what he just said again...


----------



## xiath (Jan 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


>



AAHHHHH1!!!! That is EXACTLY how I reacted when I started playing OoT again this last month after not playing it in like 5 years...  I wanted to shoot my TV with a grenade launcher, then use a jackhammer on it, then use a sledge hammer on it, then stomp on it, and then take a crap on it and pour sour milk all over it..


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 4, 2009)

Van Buren: Unreleased

Fallout: Never had a worthy sequel after Fo2

Command & Conquer 3: Could follow the lore a bit better. And no timeline retcons plz kthxbai

Mafia: No draw distance changes. A small, but annoying bug

Left 4 Dead: Moar maps!

Winter Assault: Tragically short campaigns. I want my 501st Gotterdammerung fighting a full campaign god dammit.


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 4, 2009)

Mirrors Edge: Clunky fighting along with super ninja like enemys twards the end.

Final fantasy XII: Wtf Mmo turned based fighting? Boring! *throws it out the window only rented it once!

Sim city 4: way to easy to go bankrupt.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 4, 2009)

> Fallout 3:
> Not being able to continue after the ending + the ending itself. It's like the NWN2 ending(s), only shorter and less awesome



fallout 3 was an abomination.... it felt like a cheep crappy piece that bethesda didnt even give fair attention. not gonna even go where most fallout fans and state that it went against all that is fallout, im just gonna state that they cut so many corners in the game its ludicrous that the thing even sold.... the ending is a perfect example of that. in the others you'd basically get told what your actions caused across the land. this one doesnt touch anything but the purifier.....



> If you've ever fired a suppressed weapon, seen one fired, or watched one fired, even non-suppressed, you'd know the impact sound is damn loud enough to alert people, and it's very unique.



does farcry2 have silenced rifles or just smgs and pistols? cus honesly with a rifle a silencer is better called a muffler.... it just makes the sound more bearable.



> Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
> - No lefty mode?



could play gamecube like me?



> L4D:
> Levels for versus) NEED MOAR!
> Online play) Should require an IQ test.
> Zombies) Should have more variety maybe.
> AI) They are just so fuckin' hurrrrrrr half the time.



fortunately the source engine has enough modders that lotsa maps are coming out, though as allways those are hit or miss.... and well course people can be idiots.... but honestly the game only really picks up in the vs mode. especially when you and the other "zombies" co-ordinate the absolute best time to hit them. its a lil cheep but the WORST time for two members of your team to be pounced by hunters is when a tank is on the loose .


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 4, 2009)

ceacar99 said:


> could play gamecube like me?



To be fair, I think he meant using the Wii Remote with the left hand.  Why else would he complain about that?  o0


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 5, 2009)

WhiteHowl said:


> Brave Fencer Musashi:
> The graphic is crap
> The voice acting tends to be terrible at certain key moments



1) Which graphic? Just saying 'the graphic' isn't enough since there are thousands of graphics in that game.

2) Considering that it's like the first action-RPG with voice acting, I'd say Square did alright.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 5, 2009)

Bullshit shotgun mechanics of Gears of War, both 1 and 2.

For the most part, it works, but there are those occasional "WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT SHIT" moments that you get in multiplayer.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ace Attorney series:
- The games aren't long enough
- Not enough games


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 6, 2009)

Gladius. It's one of my favorite games, but there's two things that bother the hell of me.

One: Placing the characters. You want to place one character in a particular spot, but the little box won't go there no matter how hard you try.

Two: No online support. This game probably would've done a hell of a lot better if there was online gaming. If you played, and liked it, you might have an idea what I'm talking about.

Starfox Adventures. Why must Fox and Krystal get so excited when they pick up a new item?


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 6, 2009)

Metal Gear Online, it's a piece of shit.

Literally, you'd actually have to TRY and fuck up something so amazing but they did it, everything from the chat-text box popping up and controlling half your visible screen every time anybody says anything from people going "LOL" too "k" will immediately remove half your screen and replace it with a chat box, and you can't disable this.

People using the box item to cover their head and doge bullets because unlike crouching you can do it even while running at full or prone, and there's no wait time unlike crouching it's instant. Bullshit.

Autoaim. Need I say more about this feature being in a online game?

Lag, lag lag lag lag lag lag lag. I've been killed, every time, by somebody lagging.

Using the 3rd person camera to look around corner, waiting till you are 100% positive you're going to win a conflict. A flaw in 3rd person games but still should of made it over the shoulder like the new ghost recons instead of a 3rd person camera you can completely control.

Levels and stats, I was playing it for like 2 days and I still don't understand how you can go up a level, I'm level 0 still and there's no experience meter or ANYTHING. Also getting points to purchase things has to be done through the ps3 browser which takes so long I'd rather not use it to purchase new armor, at all.


They took what could of easily been the greatest online shooter and fucked it so hard, that nobody trying to do it could of done it.


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Sonic Unleashed:
*Fixed camera in platformers is NOT the way to go.
Why is there a 3:1 ratio of Werehog/Sonic levels?!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 7, 2009)

sdm42393 said:


> *Sonic Unleashed:
> *Fixed camera in platformers is NOT the way to go.
> Why is there a 3:1 ratio of Werehog/Sonic levels?!



Thats actually a good thing to my little sister. @_@


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine:

-WALK FASTER DAMMIT!
-Combat is slow and broken


----------



## Teracat (Jan 8, 2009)

No More Heroes:
-Not a hell of a lot of replay value, unless you're crazy and want to beat Henry on Bitter for no reward.

Persona 4:
-Come on, let me play you! You're a good game, stop hiding behind all that dialogue!
-Man up and let me romance a dude. Just about all of the girls in that game are kind of annoying. You did it in Persona 2, now let us Americans enjoy our virtual homosexuality!

Rock Band in general:
-Get thee some Barenaked Ladies and Tally Hall. RIGHT NOW.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

Teracat said:


> You did it in Persona 2, now let us Americans enjoy our virtual homosexuality!


You play as a girl in Persona 2. =P


----------



## Teracat (Jan 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> You play as a girl in Persona 2. =P



Ah, I meant moreso the original Persona 2 (Innocent Sin) that wasn't released outside of Japan because A) Hitler gets resurrected when things get bat-shit crazy later in the game and B) Silent Protagonist is a guy and you have the option to romance a guy.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 8, 2009)

Teracat said:


> Ah, I meant moreso the original Persona 2 (Innocent Sin) that wasn't released outside of Japan because A) Hitler gets resurrected when things get bat-shit crazy later in the game and B) Silent Protagonist is a guy and you have the option to romance a guy.


Rest assured I'm well aware of that, however I found it potentially funny since you didn't specify which one you were talking about.

That said, I still don't think the guy you can court is all that interesting...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 8, 2009)

Teracat said:


> -Man up and let me romance a dude. Just about all of the girls in that game are kind of annoying. You did it in Persona 2, now let us Americans enjoy our virtual homosexuality!
> .



Americans are QUITE homophobic, fyi. 

If they released that game, people would run down to the game store and smash every copy of that game for fear it'd corrupt their children. (And fyi, I'm in Northern Colorado, not Mississippi)

Besides, considering there's no Fuuka or Aigis, the women are automatically 100% better.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 8, 2009)

I just spontaneously thought of one out of the blue... (and I apologize if it's been mentioned before...)

The lack of multiple save files in the PokÃ©mon games (mainstream and Mystery Dungeon).  Sure, PokÃ©mon games are meant to be more on a personal scale, but doesn't one hate it when their little sibling two deletes their hard work for little or no logical reason at all (even if by accident)?  I've dealt with it before, and it's frustrating.  While it's not as common anymore these days (I don't think), there are still cases where the inevitable happens.

I also wish I could replay PokÃ©mon Mystery Dungeon Blue all over again just for the story, but of course I don't want to delete all of my hard work (getting Mew to join me was a pain... stupid quicksave-only dungeons also add fuel to the fire).  I'd be forced to try and get another copy of it (or the Red version), which in the end would cost more money.  =/

So, yeah, pretty random, but I suppose it's valid.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 8, 2009)

Chrono Trigger: 
-A lot of backtracking in the early parts of the game is required. 
-While there aren't exactly any "useless characters", per se, Marle's probably the closest since you just have a lot of party members who're better at various parts of the game. If you could use four party members though, she'd easily be in there at all times for some of her healing abilities. 


Shining Force 2:
-Until you get a Force Ball, Karna and Sarah are a BITCH to level.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

God of War:

I stepped on the disc and it would freeze every time I got to the top of Mr. Titan dude.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> God of War:
> 
> I stepped on the disc and it would freeze every time I got to the top of Mr. Titan dude.



How is this a flaw in the game? o..o


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> God of War:
> 
> I stepped on the disc and it would freeze every time I got to the top of Mr. Titan dude.


thats called human error, its not a flaw IN the game, its one caused by you

RTS games
FUCKING COMPUTER IS CHEATING


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2009)

oooh RTS games...

Warcraft III:
-Sylvanas Windrunner: I have magical teleportaion powers and I will demonstrate them by appearing three feet from your base and destroying it when you just killed me only two second ago, meaning oyu have to divert all your attention towards killing me.
-Defending Kel'Thuzad

Freedom Force:
-Only a limited number of heals.
-Some missions put you against a continuous swarm of 20-30 enemies one after another One mission in particular, in which you had only three heroes (you can only use four) and in order to beat the mission, you had to fight about 20 enemies, one after another.
-Deja Vu missions.
-The final mission is LONG.

Prince of Persia, sands of time:
-Later on you wind up fighting 20-30 enemies at once and that's what makes it hard.

Mortal Kombat:
-The enemy knows EXACTLY what you are gonna do and blocks it. 

Tales of Phantasia:
-Has not aged well and is nigh unplayable unless you have the patience of a saint after being spoiled by today's games....
-Chester only provides TEMPORARY relief from the stoppage, and you have to invest time for Suzu to help finally make the game less annoying by the end of the game. (And even then enemies and even Chester and Suzu still freeze the game)

Clock Tower, PS1:
-Has not aged well.

Clock tower 3:
-SUPER ULTRA ROODERS!!! This isn't clock tower! WE'RE IN AN ANIME CLOCK TOWER COMPLETELY INDEPENDENT FROM THE OTHERS!!! OH wait no we're there...we have scissorman.
-Sometimes cheesy bosses
-THE FINAL BOSS IS UNGODLY CHEAP!!!!!! Not ONLY does he have as much health as EVERY SINGLE BOSS IN THE GAME and MORE. but even if Madame Quincy saves all of her special arrows that's STILL NOT ENOUGH!!!! 
-And to top it off, the final boss can pull off a Final Fantasy-style attack that KILLS YOU IN ONE HIT!!!!
-"My mother was stoned and shattered before my eyes, but Ron Weasely-err I mean Dennis, you're alright so it's a happy ending after all!" (no it's not. ;_
-What exactly WERE the entities that weren't the scissortwins doing there? o.o
-YAAAAAYYYY!!! I THREW JEMIMA IN THE OVEN! SUCK ON HANSEL AND GRETEL BITCH!!! but I don't get to do another memorable move like that again.... that was always fun when I managed to knock a really heavy item into the Scissorman and distract him. ; 3;
-YES THAT'S IT CORRODER! BURN! BURRRRN!!! BUUUUUUUURRRRRNNNN!!!! YES IT IS HOT!!!
...awwww that's all?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> oooh RTS games...
> 
> Mortal Kombat:
> -The enemy knows EXACTLY what you are gonna do and blocks it.


ah...the dreaded MK walking


----------



## scythemouse (Jan 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> thats called human error, its not a flaw IN the game, its one caused by you
> 
> RTS games
> FUCKING COMPUTER IS CHEATING



Starcraft in particular, I would love to know how my opponent got so many marines when I haven't even built enough support buildings to make a match of it. I hope SC2 gets over that.

Mercenaries. Apparently this hasn't changed in the sequel, but the AI is dumb as tacks. You have no idea how many times I've lost money or gotten shot at by allies because an allied soldier or civilian decided to jump in front of my moving vehicle.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> thats called human error, its not a flaw IN the game, its one caused by you


My point exactly, that game was awesome and had no flaws. 



NewfDraggie said:


> How is this a flaw in the game? o..o


^


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 9, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Thats actually a good thing to my little sister. @_@



Meh, it's not like the Werehog was bad, there was just too much of it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2009)

Space Channel 5:
-It's really too short. That game you can probably beat in about an hour, and the 2nd and 3rd stages' ratings really are pretty idiot-proof. (You can easily get 70% by the 2nd stage and you need a minimum of 70% to beat the 4th game)
-Sometimes there's little to no room for error.
-In the 2nd stage boss, on the Dreamcast version, you couldnt' tell which of the "Chu"s were the children, at a glance they're identical and on many occasions people would shoot the kids by mistake. The PS2 special edition remedies this by making the children glow.


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 10, 2009)

Oblivion: The total crap playing of the third person view, which is also the coolest.

Team Fortress 2 - Demomen.

Homeworld 2 - Crap story, but that is about all that can be said. (Imho)


----------



## Kajet (Jan 10, 2009)

pitchblack said:


> Team Fortress 2 - Demomen.



Rascist? Nah... Demomen are frigging pricks, possibly the easiest class to play as, IF you're not a complete retard.


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 10, 2009)

Misunderstood me. 

I can play as a demoman, actually pretty good at it. They just tick me off sooooo much when I'm playing any other class. Indirect fire explosives and me just don't mix very well. I like to be able to see my enemy.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirror's Edge- Bad story and combat.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 11, 2009)

Team Fortress 2:

It's boring.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Team Fortress 2:
> 
> It's boring.


One of your favorite games is boring? x_x


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah. How exactly does that work?


----------



## Vexer (Jan 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Dead Space - They needed more zero gravity room fights and they could've made the flame thrower way better. The flame thrower was a complete waste of money and the only reason why you would get it is for the achievements(360)/ trophys(ps3).



I agree the flame thrower was crap and zero-g was fun but one thing that got annoying was the ammo if you had low ammo you were fucked ESPECIALLY on hard and imposable mode. but the ending made me forget that because  was to scared to remember it


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 12, 2009)

SirRob said:


> One of your favorite games is boring? x_x




Considering there was someone in this thread who said Metal Gear online was a total piece of shit..... 

still easily my favourite MMOFPS, even though that list is about as empty as the Sahara Desert.


----------

